# Just started super dmz rx, does my diet and work out sound ok.



## Boomer182 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am 6"0 200lbs and 26 years old. I am on day 3. I am taking 2 pills every 12 hrs. My meals are as follows

Meal 1:
1 cup of oatmeal plain
1 cup of egg whites 
3 eggs

Meal 2:
8oz top sirloin cooked on my Forman grill
1 cup of yams

Meal 3:
1 8oz chicken breast
1 cup of brown rice

Meal 4:
8oz chicken breast
1 cup of yams

Meal 5: 
2/ 8oz chicken breast
1 cup of brown rice
1 cup of yams

Meal 6:
2 eggs
3 spoonfuls of all natural peanut butter
And a banana

Work out


Bodybuilding.com - Rich Gaspari's Workout Program

I start at 50% then 75% then 100% on the last two sets does this sound ok?
I am taking a milk thistle, and animal Pak. I am not taking any pre workout stuff, just coffee black. I drink 1 gallon of water a day as well. I only cheat on Saturday and it's chik fil a. Will I be able to tighten up and bulk on this stuff like it claims? I have heard nothing but great reviews on it, and my strength is like nothing else right now. I have already added 90lbs to just about every area in the past 3 days. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ravager (Dec 3, 2011)

Is that double the recommended dose? Any sides at that level?


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 3, 2011)

1-2 pills a day is the recommended dose. I don't feel any side effects.


----------



## james-27 (Dec 3, 2011)

im on week 3 of DMZ and this shit is awesome. You wont believe the strength increase. Four pills a day is not needed this stuff is super strong. Good luck


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Everything you've heard about it is real, and various forum members will tell you this. I don't see a point in asking if it's as good as claimed, you already said you're seeing the results yourself...


----------



## LightBearer (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck, its good to see a diet on point like that, lots of good carbs and protein


----------



## tuffgong (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, my dmz 8 week cycle is on the way and im very happy to read your good result!
Heavy Iron recommended pct but now im wondering if i still need pct while im doing the 8 week cycle.
It contains the advanced cycle, is this compareble or do i still need the pct?
Good luck with your gains!


----------



## tuffgong (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, my dmz 8 week cycle is on the way and im very happy to read your good result!
Heavy Iron recommended pct but now im wondering if i still need pct while im doing the 8 week cycle.
It contains the advanced cycle, is this compareble or do i still need the pct?
Good luck with your gains!


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

james-27 said:


> im on week 3 of DMZ and this shit is awesome. You wont believe the strength increase. Four pills a day is not needed this stuff is super strong. Good luck


I will go to 3 pills next round, but right now, this is just my first round of anabolics ever.


bigbenj said:


> Everything you've heard about it is real, and various forum members will tell you this. I don't see a point in asking if it's as good as claimed, you already said you're seeing the results yourself...



I meant as far as it tightening you up, and or before and after pics. All I found was the same thing I am hearing here, that its awesome, which I am not doubting it is. Day 4 and a little more tight in my arms but thats about it.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Good luck, its good to see a diet on point like that, lots of good carbs and protein



I am trying to have a good diet. Last night was the first time I had had a anything green in almost a month. I had a Caesar salad.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking at your diet, and I see that you work out after your 6th meal.  Where is your post workout meal/shake?


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

I workout after the 4th meal 4-5:30pm Then I come home and eat dinner about 30 minutes later. Then I wait 3 more hours for meal 6.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Gotcha. You will definitely see some of its hardening properties. I know a couple of guys who used it precontest to tighten up. It's a great product.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

What is something oral I can take maybe on my next cycle in a few months, that is real aggressive, that will bulk me up. I am a newb when it comes to steroids, that is why I went with a Super DMZ RX. And could I run a 8 week cycle? I just bought 4 and was going to take 4 off, then go back on Feb 1st of next year.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Try dbol or anadrol. They will both blow you up. Some prefer dbol, while others lean towards drol. I would go with dbol and test if you want to pack on some size and keep it relatively conservative length and dosage wise.

Or if you're looking for just another legal oral I'd look at IML's Methadrol Extreme. I've used it twice. I love that shit! I honestly think its underrated, as it seems most people lean towards DMZ. But that's their loss lol


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok I will. Thanks for the help I appreciate it.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

No problem


----------

